# Mac program to transcode to Tivo compatable mpg



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey everyone! I've created a very simple GUI wrapper to some open source tools which can take an input file (currently tested with mov, and avi files using the included set of codecs). I am looking for people to test it, give feedback, and ideas for features.

Remember very early beta... lol... but hey I thought ffmpegx was too confusing. This little application is a total of 5 buttons! Pick quality and then hit the Go button and it will prompt you to pick the file.

The file is here, if someone wants to host a direct link so I don't have to use rapidshare that'd be fine if you ask first 
http://rapidshare.de/files/15937739/Movie2Tivo.zip.html

*New Version* 
Program now works with 10.3.9 and 10.4
New: Batch encode mode. Program will take a selection of files and process them one after another.
Now multiprocessor enabled.
Included dmg of divx fusion which should install fine... no need to download it separately!


----------



## Drazi (Feb 17, 2002)

How is this installed? The zip contains a copy of DivxFusion and the mpeg2enc program. I'm not seeing your gui wrapper.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2003)

the wrapper is the file called mpeg2enc, all the fun unix back end stuff is contained in that app so just drag that file on the desktop or Applications folder and go from there.

The divx fusion stuff is what I've been using (and it works great) to play divx avi's and then my gui can make them to mpg 2 files which I watch on the tivo once those codecs are installed


----------



## Drazi (Feb 17, 2002)

I see. New problem, when I double click it immediately quits. Should I be doing something different? I'm running 10.4.5 on a Powermac G5.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2003)

let me rebuild it in xcode, it works on my laptop running 10.4.5


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

the .pkg installer fails during the install process. doesn't tell me why

the mpeg2enc app launches and immediately fails

PowerBook G4 1.67 running 10.4.5


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2003)

fixed it, I was still building it as debug which ran fine on my system because I have the dev tools installed. works now on my non-dev box... updated the link

As far as the pkg for the divx fusion... found a direct download. I will fix this one in the next "release"
http://download.divx.com/labs/DivXFusionBeta3.dmg


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2003)

new version with batch encode mode posted above.

Anyone got any feedback?


----------



## mckingsley (Dec 29, 2002)

I tried downloading it, but it will not unzip on my machine I get a stuffit expander error. I am excited to try it though. As a side note anyone know the optimum settings to get ffmepgx working for uploading to my tivo? Or a link that tells..

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2003)

direct link
http://homepage.mac.com/bedelman/Movie2Tivo.zip

Thanks to bedelman for sharing his hosting.


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

Can I convert Xvid files?


----------



## king7532 (Jan 29, 2006)

Is this an open-source program and if so where can I get the source code? How does this compare to using VLC to convert movies to mpeg2 format for the tivo?

Thanks.


----------

